# Meow from Leeann



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Some of u know me from the dog forum. I don't have any kitties or cats but I have 2 dogs and I love cats though!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hopefully from being here we can resolve that no cat issue and hope that you can adopt one.

Welcome and I hope you enjoy!


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

tornangel012 said:


> Hopefully from being here we can resolve that no cat issue and hope that you can adopt one.
> 
> Welcome and I hope you enjoy!


Lol sorry it'll work on me but my parents and my dogs will not allow that~ :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Someday, kittycat! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard! Hope you get your kitty fix soon


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

I take that back I have like 20 cats! I volunteer at a humane society!  So does that count as having a cat? :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Kittycat. 

I get my fix with dogs at an animal league rescue also since I cant have one yet.. you will get a super kitty fix here. Glad you joined. Wed love hearing about your dogs kids too .. any pictures?


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Well heres a pic of my dogs Cinco and Dahlila.


----------



## Alfie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hiya, I have two dogs also... & they are bossed around by our cats - they know there place in our house :wink:


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

I hope you enjoy it hear and get some gorgeous kittys in the future.

Bobble x


----------

